# 04 Spec V and Mazda3



## dfresh (Jun 19, 2004)

yeah im a newb to this forum. came here for some advice. i have been reading mixed reviews on the 04 sentra spec V. however im interested in the spec V and the mazda3. i have been reading on both of them but would like some more advice on which is a better buy. thanks.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I love my spec, its all bang for buck.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

They are both great cars. I drove a NISMO SE-R Spec V and it put a gigantic smile on my face. I may be partial but you'de love a spec.


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

The Mazda 3 looks better that's for sure. But it's got nothing when it comes to performance over the Spec-V. More horse power, I'm pretty sure the handeling is by far better and Nissan is not affiliated with Ford like Mazda is in most of their car.

MAx


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

For seat, room, shifter and dashlayout I prefer the Spec, but overall I'd rate the Mazda 3 a bit higher. New design, looks better from the outside, tonnes of support from automible journalists and it rides well. But then again, that might be because we Canadians apparently have this thing for the new Mazdas.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I say if you want a real performance car, get the spec V. There is an uneven compromise between power and comfort, but its no doubt a killer car. With that said, I hate the interior....but if you want a more "tranquil" car with better quality, the 3 is the way to go. I was planning on getting a 3 hatchback, but after a while I didn't like the exterior styling anymore...but the interior the one of the best enty level interiors out there now. Sentra doesn't compare there. They both have their problems too...both cars may have paint issues....the early production Mazda 3 had a brake problem (not too bad though), and the 3 may have a wierd cartridge-style oil filter...but they were supposed to change that. 

All I can say is test drive both cars. You know your limits, so you gotta set them. If Nissan had a better interior in the sentra, it would no doubt be my pick. But its a matter of performance vs. quality. You be the judge. I'll just wait a few more months for the B16.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

i'd pick the Spec-V, of course i'm a bit bias since i own one. but then again i really dont see that much in a Mazda3, sure it looks cute, and has a nice interior (almost every company's compact model has a better interior than Sentras) but where is that character? to me, its just another compact car...y'know, quiet, soft, non-offensive. but whats the fun in that? i admit that there are times that i wished that i had a more refined car, like a RSX or Golf or a Jetta cuz the car its just too much in rush hour traffic, but then you get on the open road and mash the pedal and feel the torque and i say to myself, what was i thinking....a Jetta?? so in the end, if you want something that has more flavor than another piece of dry toast, get the Spec-V. but for god sake dont get a '04, those things are hideous, if you must buy a new car, then, i'd look at other cars


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Silvspec86 said:


> but for god sake dont get a '04, those things are hideous


I got an '04, and it owns yoo! LoL, it may not look as good as the years before, but you cant say that he should look at another car if he must get a new one. Its a great car, I love it!


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

After waiting and waiting for the aftermarket to produce for my car (02 Spec) I would recomend checking into the aftermarket for the Mazda3 (way better looking car IMO). If you plan to stay stock I would go for the Spec. I couldn't find any performance figs other than 16 sec 1/4 mile for a stock Mazda3. I do love the look though. I thought it was a much higher level of car when I first saw one in person.


----------



## ferraristyle (May 26, 2004)

*Get the Spec V*

Get the Spec V.

I was just in a simular situation where I needed to buy a daily driver/fun car. Anyway my qualifications were to be 1)less than 24,000, 2) sporty and fun to drive, 3)four door.

I drove everything, from the TSX (a little out of the price range but nice) to the Mazda 3 to the Cavalier, to the Jetta. 

Here's what I found between the spec and the Mazda. The Mazda had a great interior but my biggest issue with this car is that the accelerator pedal is right against the center column. I kept rubbing my knee and leg agaist the center colomn and it was very uncomfortable. So much I even complained after the test drive. IMO they need to fix this pronto.

True the spec many not be as refined interior/exterior; but is a very nice little performance car for the money. Speed Magazine just did an article on the the top 7 "factory tuned rockets" and the Nismo Spec took 2nd. 1st went to a Celica TRD but by a very, very small margin. Other cars were the STR-4, Focus SVT, Civic HFP, Mazdaspeed Protege, and Ralliart Lancer.

To quote about the Nismo " Conspicuously devoid of attention-grabbing air dams, side skirt, and breadbasket rear wing, Nismo's S-Tuned Sentra does it's talking where the rubber meets the road. While some of its competitors may do one or two things well, the S-Tune enjoys the enviable honor of stopping, going and cornering, all with minimal compromise."


----------



## Iniquity (Apr 21, 2004)

I drove both and the Mazda 3 was probably a little cleaner looking and felt a lot roomier and nicer in the inside. However the radio in the mazda is completely fucked up. When it comes to the engine, however, the mazda had nothing on the nissan (so i bought the spec). To me, the Mazda felt exactly like my friend's Jetta. To each his own, I liked em both.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Good choice. Their both great cars. Hope you start to live in NF like the rest of us


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Madmax said:


> I'm pretty sure the handeling is by far better and Nissan is not affiliated with Ford like Mazda is in most of their car.


Right, cuz everybody knows that 4 wheel independent suspension sucks. A solid rear end, like the Spec and the Ford Mustang, is always the way to go. Isn't the Mazda something like 90% Japanese parts and made in Japan? Whereas the Spec is made in Mexico? C'mon, who cares if Mazda is owned by Ford. Even if you don't trust Ford cars, Ford money has always been pretty reliable.

The Spec would probably be more fun, but the Mazda ain't bad either and is generally accepted to be higher quality.


----------



## BleedGarnetB15 (Jun 9, 2004)

Well we cant tell you what car to get i love nissan so i'm gunna tell you to go ahead and buy a SE-R, but your already on the nissan forums so you might as well buy the nissan!!!!lol hahah :thumbup:


----------



## j rome (Jun 4, 2004)

*Nahh*

I have an 04 spec and my friend has an 04 Mazda 3. I have driven both hard. Rear beam axel or not. My spec handles better no doubt. Even my friend with the 3 saya he cant wait to get new springs. He doesnt like how floaty the 3 is in turns and hes right. I wouldnt have anything to do with ford engineers either. If they did have a hand in the design. I dont know. Please dont reply with trash. My experience with both cars is fact. When it comes to looks id take the 2.3 mazda3 though.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

that mazda 2.3 "upgraded" engine (stock on the hatch) is all Ford all the way, i turned around and never looked back...


----------



## BUMPERLESSSER (Jun 17, 2004)

*this guy*



BikerFry said:


> Right, cuz everybody knows that 4 wheel independent suspension sucks. A solid rear end, like the Spec and the Ford Mustang, is always the way to go. Isn't the Mazda something like 90% Japanese parts and made in Japan? Whereas the Spec is made in Mexico? C'mon, who cares if Mazda is owned by Ford. Even if you don't trust Ford cars, Ford money has always been pretty reliable.
> 
> The Spec would probably be more fun, but the Mazda ain't bad either and is generally accepted to be higher quality.


this guy never knows what he is talking about


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

BikerFry said:


> Right, cuz everybody knows that 4 wheel independent suspension sucks. A solid rear end, like the Spec and the Ford Mustang, is always the way to go. Isn't the Mazda something like 90% Japanese parts and made in Japan? Whereas the Spec is made in Mexico? C'mon, who cares if Mazda is owned by Ford. Even if you don't trust Ford <A TITLE="Click for more information about car" STYLE="text-decoration: none; border-bottom: medium solid green;" HREF="http://search.targetwords.com/u.search?x=5977|1||||cars|AA1VDw">car</A>s, Ford money has always been pretty reliable.
> 
> The Spec would probably be more fun, but the Mazda ain't bad either and is generally accepted to be higher quality.


independant suspension is alot better then beam suspensions. the handeling on mustangs is horrible!!!! have u ever seen them in autocross? Lmao cones going all over the place independant suspension is the way to go, for great handeling. Now that the mazda 3 may be floaty granted its a stock car. i would def take the 2002-2003 spec over the new mazda 3 anyday and with the money saved mod it.......


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

actually, the b14 is known to handle far better than the b13 simply because of the rear beam..............


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=50526&highlight=double+wishbone


----------



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

buy an 04 or an 03 if your trying to save money, its a great car


----------



## pherschel (Jun 29, 2004)

blankgazex said:


> that mazda 2.3 "upgraded" engine (stock on the hatch) is all Ford all the way, i turned around and never looked back...


I read a news article that said the engine is made by mazda in Japan. They are having so many orders for it their expanding the factory. I think there making 400,000 units a year and expanding to 500,000. 

It focus variant gets 145 - 155 hp based on model and the mazda variant 160.

When I looked at the mazda 3 they only had automatics. Some reviews said you 'still had to plan your lane change' with the 3s. I'm also leary of a first model year. 

- Pete


----------



## NServingOne (Jul 13, 2004)

*spec v*



dfresh said:


> yeah im a newb to this forum. came here for some advice. i have been reading mixed reviews on the 04 sentra spec V. however im interested in the spec V and the mazda3. i have been reading on both of them but would like some more advice on which is a better buy. thanks.



I don't know much about the mazda3 other then my brother-in-law test drove it and thought it was cheap compared to my sentra. If you want speed I would go with the sentra. I have a 2002 SER spec v and only 202 hp at the front wheel (w/out my nos), and am peeling out in 3 gears. I am on my way to 400 hp. This car has a lot of low end torque, and potential-so if you want speed, then sentra is it.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Aight mister... you'd better bust out a list of mods for that 202HP number.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

NServingOne said:


> I don't know much about the mazda3 other then my brother-in-law test drove it and thought it was cheap compared to my sentra. If you want speed I would go with the sentra. I have a 2002 SER spec v and only 202 hp at the front wheel (w/out my nos), and am peeling out in 3 gears. I am on my way to 400 hp. This car has a lot of low end torque, and potential-so if you want speed, then sentra is it.


lol


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Gotta love NAWSSSSS


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Ruben said:


> Gotta love NAWSSSSS


Gotta love nawwwss over estimates...lol


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

NServingOne said:


> I don't know much about the mazda3 other then my brother-in-law test drove it and thought it was cheap compared to my sentra. If you want speed I would go with the sentra. I have a 2002 SER spec v and only 202 hp at the front wheel (w/out my nos), and am peeling out in 3 gears. I am on my way to 400 hp. This car has a lot of low end torque, and potential-so if you want speed, then sentra is it.


God I hope you're talking crank hp and not wheel hp.

Oh, and I hope you have plans for tearin that engine apart and rebuilding it to get 400hp. you have a loooong way to go.

btw...if you're runnin a 75 shot or more, I hope to god you don't have any problems.........because that's a LOT of stress on those internals.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

allright guys!!! a turbo spec!!! jdm all the way!!! not too many threads on that topic...and 400hp...hope that isnt ur daily driver buddy. Umm, of all of the potent Nissan engines that you could give 400 hp, why the QR25DE? You have just killed the idea lying behing the B15 SE-R...a pocket rocket! It's not gonna be easy on your pockets for that power! 

edit: i hate sunburn, my back itches


----------



## SpidE-R (Jul 13, 2004)

i would go with se-r because i have seen many modified mazda3 and never have impressived me yet.. i was impressived when i drove a se-r, i took it for a test drive with dealer, i spun the tires until it finally stop after i shift to 4th gear.. yes, that mean i spun the tire in 1st to 3rd gear :cheers: 
that didn't still work for dealer to sell it to me because i don't have 20k for se-r spec.. l


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

I'd go with the Spec-V just cause I hate the new Mazda 3's..esp. the hatchback version. I heard the Spec-V's are little rockets and hey the Spec-V is going to be my next car so, yea maybe I am a little biased on this decision.  But I never really liked Mazda just because a lot of their stuff is from Ford, and I hate Ford and dont trust anything from it. If you want a car that handles good and runs fast stock, I'd go with the Nissan. :thumbup:

Btw, welcome to the forums..try not to get addicted haha


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I wanna test drive a SER or SpecV...I drove the MZ3 and it was good inside, but not as powerful as the Altima (and I love the Altima). The SER design inside didn't impress me at the time, so I didnt bother to test drive it. But since I've been reading that people are putting down pretty good power with them, I think I really need to drive one.


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

Well I'm going to be different, I wish I waited for the Mazda3 to come out to buy a new car. Its fit and finish is so much better then the B15 chassis. After I drove the Mazda 3 and got back in my SE-R, the SE-R's interior felt dated. Also the interior is borderline BMWish. The handling is more crisp the my 03 SE-R. Actually my Protege5 and Miata handle better the the Sentra stock to stock. You actually feel the road unlike the SE-R. Mazda has some much accessories for the new Mazda 3 then Nissan thought of. 

The Mazda 3 shares it chassis with the new Volvo S40/V50 and that an awesome car.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

nhblk03ser said:


> Well I'm going to be different, I wish I waited for the Mazda3 to come out to buy a new car. Its fit and finish is so much better then the B15 chassis. After I drove the Mazda 3 and got back in my SE-R, the SE-R's interior felt dated. Also the interior is borderline BMWish. The handling is more crisp the my 03 SE-R. Actually my Protege5 and Miata handle better the the Sentra stock to stock. You actually feel the road unlike the SE-R. Mazda has some much accessories for the new Mazda 3 then Nissan thought of.
> 
> The Mazda 3 shares it chassis with the new Volvo S40/V50 and that an awesome car.


Yes, and the 3 is also a newer car all around then the B15. Have you ever looked at the RX-8? All of Mazda's cars show how much R and D was put forth. They are VERY well designed, interior, exterior, enginterior and posterior.


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

I heard that the Mazdaspeed with be Turboed and have AWD. Awakeup Nissan!!


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=65171

any q's about the mazda3 shoot 'em my way....

over all i have this to say ('cause i test drove both MZ3 and SpecV)

- yes SpecV is faster
- yes SpecV will be more popular on this forum
- yes there is more aftermarket support right now for SpecV

so why did i get the MZ3

- more interior room, i can sit in the back seat very comfertably, even with my drivers seat in my perfect driving possition
- 160 hp and 150 tq will move you 'round town
- mine came with HID's stock

avshi


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Mazda 3 is ugly the Mazda 6 looks pretty good and more luxurious than the spec but not faster.


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

Another thing going for the MZ3 is its 48 months or 50,000 miles bumper tp bumper warranty, Mazda Roadside Assistance service, and Mazda Transportation Solution(Loaner Car) which Nissan lacks for the Spec or any of its vehicles.

I'm on my second Mazda and neither have ever had to go in for repairs just for services.

I also think the MZ3 will had it value better then the Sentra. A friend of mine owns a used car dealership and he has an 04 MZ3 for $17k wiht 6k and a 04 Spec for $14k with similar mileage. The Mz3 is a better value.

What other sub $ 20K small sport compact has HIDs, Leather, and Navigation as options?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I do prefer the MZ3 over the Spec, but we're forgetting one thing here. The Sentra has been out since 2000....which means its still gonna be made using dated interior amenities...now, Nissan recently upgraded the Altima's interior, but since the next gen sentra is only some months away, I would assume that the B16 would have a more updated interior also. I have faith that Nissan will learn from all the mistakes it made with the B15...even the previous sentras were better (that's why I wont sell my B14 to get a B15). I know they tried to cut cost, but now they're back on their feet, so they should be able to put some of that into the next product. I still have faith in the Sentra.


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

Well according to http://www.autoweek.com the B16 Sentra is going back to the design table and will be a 2006 model.

http://www.autoweek.com/search/sear...6&Search_Type=STD&Search_ID=2299628&record=23


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

sounds good...a more potent engine such as the SR20 would bring many more enthusiasts to the table.


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

i am a nissan fan a non sentra owner ( i own a nx2000) but my friend has a 2002 spec v it was sweet but i my self dont like 4 doors anything with 4 doors i consider a sedan (no offense) but back to the spec v his in particular i was not really impressed by it, the interior i thought was cool no problem with the interior with me, the general over look of the car looked like a 99 sentra hoped up on steriods. performance wize being how it handled and ran i was impressed not by much though the shifting hmmm and what i can i say but it pulled strong and it was faster than i had expected, but over all i would not get one my self. thats my opinion on the spec v.

as for mazda, i feel personally insulted lol. i never was a fan of mazda till my mother bought there legendary flag ship model. she bought a 2000 miata i was impressed and thought it was a great car especially for my mother. in 2001 my father bought a 2001 mazda tribute not much of anything other then a driving box but it got some balls pick up is nice and smooth and handling it doesnt drive like a suv and throttle response is nice. a year after my mother bought the 2000 miata she traded it in for a 2001 miata limited edition full power beige leather bose stereo chrome rims wood dash gauges lite up red and i was and still am really impressed. it handles fing amazing it truely lacks in the power department but if read about miatas there werent built for sick power although there are some 350hp turboed miatas running around. so as far mazda im impressed my girlfriend drove the six the other day when we went to the dealership i was still impressed very stylish power was there etc. so as far as mazda goes my family have never had a problem with there mazdas ever other then regular maintance. i wouldnt buy a mazda either just not for me. (sorry if that was to long about the mazda i just felt some one needed to stand up and give some posative feed back on a mazda they are affliated with ford but so what and dont even get me started on the rx7)

but then agian im cut from a different clothe like the rest of us nx2000 owners ; )

choose what u like basically both are good cars its what u want, let us know what u choose and im sure wich ever one it is u will be happy shit i know i would be too if i was buying any 2003 car ; )


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

So.....if the sentra is back to the drawing board.....then......there will be another B15 sentra...wonder what they'll redesign this time? I can say with some confidence that if there is another B15, it will either be very poorly rated by automotive journalists, or hopped up on some serious steroids to convince people to buy it again....Nismo edition maybe? Guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## 04specV.IA (Jul 30, 2004)

Im the proud owner of a 2004 bought in November 2003. I test drove both cars and the mazda 6 (which i thought seemed really heavy) After that I easily made the choice for the spec. I was previously a civic owner. What the spec lacks in design, it definetly makes up in performance. I must say that the mazda 3 has an appealing style but compared to the spec is lacking the power. Both are good cars and it depends on what your looking for in a vehicle. I personally love the torque and accelaration. I dont think the 04 looks bad either compared to the other years. I like the style.


----------



## WhtWlf (Aug 2, 2004)

I personally enjoy my 2004 1.8S. yeah it aint a SpecV but it does have some serious power for the cost. Then again what do I know.....I have had 8 cars in like 5 years and this is the first new car i have ever owned.

But seriously I do really like the Sentra it seems to ba an all around excellent car. Hopefully though they can get out some perf parts for the 1.8 but that is another story for another thread...lol


----------



## 1986SE-RSpecV (Dec 21, 2005)

The SE-R has performance over the Mazda 3, anyday. Mazda 3 is more of a cute, go around town spend time with your family car. MazdaSpeed anounced they will make a Mazdaspeed Mazda 3, 270hp turbo inline 4 to compete with the Dodge Calibre SRT-4 (300hp), now being Import tuner, I'd support the mazda over dodge first off, plus it looks nicer, not like a pig like dodge. If you'd be willing to pay let's say $26,000 (check MSRP on Mazdaspeed), then the MazdaSpeed Mazda 3 has big performance....secong thought as well, the new (2008) SE-R will have a turboed 2.5 (qr25de), and its 2 door again, just for you guys who don't know yet..its the AZEAL, look at the new sentra's front ...then compare it to the "azeal" they're the same!!, the SE-R is upgrading, so it might stay ahead of the game. Also there's no B16 chassis, it switched to the C chassis, a little bigger, the new Nissan Versa took the B chassis.


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Wow, I happen to log back on for the first time in like a year and find a thread I actually remember! Holy resurrecting an old thread...

This touches on why I came back on here. I just crawled out from under my rock and saw that a new Sentra is about to come out with a 2.0. I got kind of hard, er, excited thinking it might be some variant of SR20 but then I saw the 135hp number so I assume it's either a new motor or a bored out QG18? They're going to release a boosted QR25 from the factory? Did they find a way to get those things to stop breaking when you look at them sideways since I've been gone? What do you guys think of they styling? IMO it totally looks like a mini Altima.


----------



## SiL200SX (Nov 23, 2005)

i like spec-vs myself.. im a nissan person in general... however id say its sad that a 200sx w/ only a cai and a catback exhaust whooped ass in a race on the highway... against a mazda 3 that is..

nissan has the best acceleration and power, and has good handling too.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

1986....stop resurrecting 2+ year old threads.


----------

